# Burghley: Thankyou!



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

From a personal viewpoint, I had a great time today ;D Met old friends and made some new ones 

So thanks EVERYONE for turning up and making it a great day. Just waiting for Graeme (Hutters) to count the tickets sold : : Gut feel is 100+ ......

Many thanks to the committee and particularly the events team, who through sheer will power made today happen!

Also we had some great raffle prizes!!!! So thanks again to all the exhibitors.... more detail on this soon! 

And lastly, the "big surprise" we had planned didn't happen....

We had Audi UK lines up to bring 2 3.2 V6's and allow test drives on the day  BUT since the sign-off didn't occur till Tuesday, the logistics meant it wouldn't happen.....


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Can I also add my thanks to the MANY people who contributed to make the day so enjoyable. It takes a lot of willing volunteers to put on an event of this size and we were very lucky that so many members were prepared to give up some or in a lot of cases ALL of their day to help make it run so smoothly.

It was great to meet so many members in person - imo it makes the forum a much more enjoyable place when you've met the people behind the forum i.d.'s.

We also raised more than Â£500 for the NSPCC which was fantastic - thanks to all of those who donated prizes and/or their time doing upgrades in aid of charity!

Once we recover from Burghley we will starting to plan some other events so that it isn't another 12 months before we can all get together again. Post if you have any great ideas.

Louise ;D


----------



## wendi (May 7, 2002)

My first 'outing' and what a great day! Sunshine, a convoy, meet a few people and mooch around looking at other people's motors - what more could I ask for? (Well, I'd have liked to have won the raffle and got a day out with BigJon, but there you go!).Thanks to all those who did the organising - a great first meet for me. ;D ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

OOps sorry Wendi I won that!!!! ;D ;D

What a great day, a big thanks to everyone involved organising the event and a extra thanks to Donna for organising the Kids Quiz, kept Harry occupied for at least 3 hours, he's really chuffed with his remoted controlled TT!!!

It was great to put some faces to names at long last.

Well done again to everyone involved in the organisation and running of todays event. Â Â


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Thanks to all involved in everything today , all i can say is EXCELLENT and well done


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Many thanks to everyone on the committee for organising such an enjoyable day: you all did a superb job Â ;D ;D It wouldn't have happened without you!!!

The things I enjoyed most was: meeting "old" and new friends and, of course, taking home the special edition of Abt's goodies Â 

And a special _thank you_ to Dave and Jon (TT shop) for sorting my rear number plate surrond.

One thing I must remember to bring next year: sun screen : OUTCH


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Many, many thanks for a terrific day. Everything went sooo well - the drive up, the weather, the organization, the venue, great people and gorgeous cars. Even got to win a prize AND there were veggie burgers on the BBQ! If I could only have got the top off my A3, it would have been absolutely perfect!

Especial thanks to all those who made the day possible.


----------



## J1WEY (May 7, 2002)

;D ;D
Big thank you to all concerned for a great day out, special thank you to whoever organised the weather, the seTTer also says thanks, couldn't help noticing the Kneesworth crew seemed to have an unhealthy obsession with polishing as the concours seemed to be made up of about 70% Kneesworth guys.


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

A few snaps at http://public.fotki.com/TT500/burghley_meet/

John, my kids loved your Setter BTW They wanted to take him home 

Completely agree with ya'all. Burghley was a resounding success. Compared to....lets say GTI International You guys deserve a big round of applause 









I brought my two kids who were thoroughly entertained, they thought Burghley House was Harry Potters Hogwarts BTW 

I couldn't find two TT's that were the same. An abundance of modifications and colours on display.

The A1 cruise was fab too. Wak, myself and around 8 others (including Damians very cool Z4 ) left South Mimms at 845 and powered up the A1 picking up more TTs until we joined Grahams possy. By the time we hit Stamford there must have been around 25 of us 

It was great to meet some of you although the kids became very tired by about 1pm so we sneaked off.

Who won the Concourse BTW? ???







;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

A great day and many thanks to all involved but special thanks to who ever organised the weather!

Another great meet but I agree with J1WEY - if we're not careful everyone will think Kneesworth is a polishing club!!


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Yeah, great day out. The kids thoroughly enjoyed it as well!

Big thanks to the organisers and volunteers who did a splendid job.

Looking forward to next year already.....


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

FANTASTIC! (and I don't even own a TT *lol*).

Well done Mark, Louise, Hutters, Paul et al. Great weather. Superb race cruise up there (can't believe we caught up the earlier South Mimms deaparture!).

Special thanks also to Wak for that double-sided sticky pad - still holding strong  And to Christine for the Carbriolet cleaning kit - very kind ;D ;D

Thanks for all the nice comments about my car - I was expecting more abuse actually !

It was great to put some names to faces for the first time as well as link up with those I knew already.

Other memorable moment's:

a) TTotal's plastic bonnetstay brush mod - group buy from Tesco anyone? 
b) Wak private valanace fitting business in full swing ;D
c) The refreshment lady trying to explain what a 'Cornish' slice was to the French ;D ;D
d) Louise trying her level best to get me to join the TTOC (congratulations all on the fantastic Magazine!) 
d) Scott (AMD) son DRIVING THE AMD VAN INTO A TREE !! I will never forget that one...

...and of course so many wonderful TT's that did you all proud. ;D

Just can't believe a forgot to put a CF Card in my Camera this preventing me from taking ANY photo's - DOH !!

Damian


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

TTOC Team

Just want to say thank you for a great day ;D

I had a huge smile on my face joining the A1 convoy as it went past Brampton with headlamps blazing (thought I had missed the convoy cos I left home late!!) ...it was a cool sight seeing so many TT's in formation!

It was nice to put the faces to the ID's and meeting the TTOC team in person as it was my first meeting.

Great cars, great weather, great bunch of people and the bonus of a winning raffle ticket ;D

looking forward to the next event.

was.

(Burghley House 2003 highest mileage winner)

.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Yep, just want to add my thanks to everyone who organised Burghley. 8)

An excellent day out, met some nice people (hi to Steve and Marcus), and saw some quality cars.

And to top it off, I got roadster arm because of the weather!!

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/senwar/burn.JPG

Cheers all

Paul ;D


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2003)

a truly great event.... we all had fun in the sun 

esp all those racer TT owners who got beaten in the scalextrix competition by a 11 year old girl


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> FANTASTIC! Â (and I don't even own a TT *lol*).
> 
> Well done Mark, Louise, Hutters, Paul et al. Great weather. Â Superb race cruise up there (can't believe we caught up the earlier South Mimms deaparture!).
> 
> ...


Can't believe you didn't catch up with JampoTT who had a bootful of memory cards for sale at Special Burghley prices


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Aghhhhhh!!! Totally slipped my mind ! 

And I wanted to speak to him about HD pens as well....

I did speak to Tim - but forgot all about the above.

:-/

Damian


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

TT500 I won the concours  ;D 8) the silver one nearest , in the pic (no spoiler  ) .
Off topic a bit but some borrowed a set of torx drivers off me on sunday if you are out there im ,you where doing some work on the wing mirror on your car thanks.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> TT500 Â Â I won the concours Â  ;D 8) the silver one nearest , in the pic (no spoiler Â  ) .
> Off topic a bit but some borrowed a set of torx drivers off me on sunday if you are out there im ,you where doing some work on the wing mirror on your car thanks.


DaveM TT-Shop, was looking for torx drivers with a wing mirror in his hand! :-/


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Cheers Wak ,does he use the forum ? he did have a black wing mirror in his hand. So if it is daveM from the tt shop can you im me 
thanks 
davidg


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

All i cay say is what a lovely day my wife and i had, met some nice people with nice cars.
Well done everyone involved, i think the day went very well 
I might even polish the car a bit more next time n have a go at entering the comp. even thought i was spied giving it a jetwash just before i arrived.


----------



## Revo Kev (Mar 7, 2003)

Hi guys, sounds like I missed a good day out. Sorry we couldn't make it but those of us that were in the country were helping run cars in the Vw Cup at Brands Hatch. Hopefully we'll make next year, might see some of you at our openday on Saturday!


----------



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

Great event - well organised and good to catch up with some old friends... thanks


----------



## sub (Oct 27, 2002)

As everyone has said it was a great day 
Thanks to all concerned in making it happen and thanks to W/W for bringing my 4 wheels back to life again, very nice 8)


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2003)

Very, very well organised day, lovely weather and a great bunch of people....amazing to find both SUB and vlastan who live within a mile of me...its a small world!

Cheers
PX


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Bunny and I also add our thanks to everyone who organised this event - well done.

With the great weather, meeting new like minded (and very friendly) people, seeing all the colours (and trying to name them), it was a fab day.

The meet at Brampton worked well and when Waks contingent met up with us on the A1 - well what a sight - snarled up Stamford though ;D

It was also great that there was a large contingent from France - tres bien.

See you all next year, if not before.

Moley & Bunny.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Best TT meet I have been to yet ( and I think I have done more than most in the last 9 month) but how about sticky label name tags to save all that guessing eh ?

Well done and three cheers for the organisers ! 8)


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Didn't ANYONE take any decent pictures?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Stu

I'm sure they have - I saw Scotty snapping away - I definitely saw him taking a picture of my new Bottom with the V6 Valance - and Jampott while he was helping me fix it. They are hopefully just taking a while to sort out. TT500 has posted a few.

Rob


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I was gonna hold these for blackmail purposes but here you go. This scene was repeated around the field but many people!










































Rob does the difficult bit!


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Nice one Rob...LOL ;D

TTotal I couldn't agree with you more, TTotal


> but how about sticky label name tags to save all that guessing eh ?


 I think that future events should have your forum ID/Handle on show in the window, that would make life a lot easier. 

BTW I think we had every BLUE car on display...Kingfisher, Moro, Nogaro, Azure, Denim, Glacier......and what about this one...fab colour anyone know? I feel a call to the paintshop coming on


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Looks like Arrow Grey to me.

Pics uploaded!

http://www.wak-tt.com/burghley2003/burghley2003.htm


----------



## J1WEY (May 7, 2002)

Pretty sure it's Nimbus there were 2 cars one was Dougs' from Scotland which he accepted due to a dealer error and a decent discount.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

No, that's Greymans car. He told me it was Aviator Grey (aka shiny primer)


----------



## doug (May 9, 2002)

John, that's not Nimbus Grey that is Arrow Grey :-/ and in any case l've got Comp Alloys!! 

doug


----------



## J1WEY (May 7, 2002)

:-[ :-[
Sorry Doug I knew that wasn't your car but I thought the colour was the same. Anyway why aren't you out playing golf ?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

OI! ScoTTy

What about the pics of me fitting the new valance then ? This is misrepresentation!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2003)

It is indeed both Arrow Grey and "greyman's" TT.

He will be dead chuffed to read the positive comments. He has received a great deal of ribbing at work (from extremely jealous people with NO TT at all) and yet throughout the weekend the comments were oh so positive.

The French in particular were chanting "j'adore j'adore" almost non stop!!!! ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Nice one Rob...LOL ;D
> 
> TTotal I couldn't agree with you more, TTotal
> I think that future events should have your forum ID/Handle on show in the window, that would make life a lot easier.
> ...


Si, thats the guy from Cornwall, The grey coupe was owned .....Gary Looker, and bears the
plate M7 GML.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> It is indeed both Arrow Grey and "greyman's" TT.


and indeedy "Aviator Grey" to add to the confusion as that is the American equivelant of Arrow Grey!  ;D


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2003)

> and indeedy "Aviator Grey" to add to the confusion as that is the American equivelant of Arrow Grey! Â  ;D


Wak=Oracle ;D ;D

LOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2003)

i'd also like to say thanks to the committee for a wonderful day. we had great company and i could not get over how many people liked the colour of the car. i have had a lot of stick at work as Marcus (Lapttop) stated earlier and was considering changing the colour.
Apparently the previous owner changed the ordered colour to Arrow grey whilst on holiday in France and having just seen one in that colour!!!!
As a TTOC newboy i had a great weekend and look forward to the next event we can attend.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Well I had a cracking day...

Just got back from sunny Ipswich to Cardiff in 4 hours (including 2 stops for extra water!)....

Really enjoyed the day - great once again to meet some good mates, and bump into a few I've never met before as well!!

Nice to see my lastest "mod" (valance) being repeated throughout the day. The shop ran out of them!! So it became my NOT so latest mod, as with the thanks of paulb and some shade, I installed some 16mm spacers. (thanks huTTers!)

Really good to see everyone except ScoTTy who has now removed himself from my Xmas card list with those photos......


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2003)

> Best TT meet I have been to yet ( and I think I have done more than most in the last 9 month) but how about sticky label name tags to save all that guessing eh ?


yes......... who was everyone there !!!!

only heard that so & so was there.. but no idea who !!!

THANKS TO ALL THOSE WHO WEREN'T TOO SCARED TO TRY OUT THE SCALEXTRIX TRACK......


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Best TT meet I have been to yet ( and I think I have done more than most in the last 9 month) but how about sticky label name tags to save all that guessing eh ?
> 
> Well done and three cheers for the organisers Â ! Â 8)


Don't you think you have enough stickers on your TT John? Do you want to start adding stickers to yourself now as you run out of space on the TTR? ;D ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Really good to see everyone except ScoTTy who has now removed himself from my Xmas card list with those photos......


 :-*


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Easy - not by the expressions on Jampos face Scotty - and he had done it before without BREAKING the old valance as some had done. Anyway its called delegation m8 - and I did fit the new one!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Rob,
Where's your sig pic gone?










P.S. If you want it change the name to <...>_orig.JPG


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Thank you Scotty - I'm still having hassle with my Photo Hosting stuff and it was so nice to have a sig pic....
Rob


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

Hi there the frenchies are back at home :'(... great meeting and thank you all for your great organisation... was wonderfull :.... My head and eyes are still full of wonderfull TT's 8) 8)

  

Didn't want to go back ;D thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu 8) ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

ScalextriC

I did say on the day, but no one would listen to me.

You see it all started with the Scalex model company, who decided to try out making electric cars - hence Scalex-Tric.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Hi there the frenchies are back at home Â :'(... great meeting and thank you all for your great organisation... was wonderfull Â :.... My head and eyes are still full of wonderfull TT's Â 8) 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't want to go back Â ;D thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu 8) ;D ;D ;D


Hi Marie,

Very nice to meet you and your amis from France, a big shame we couldnt get to spend more time getting to know you all. Franck suggested a closer meet for the Brits next time, perhaps near St Malo ??

Bonsoir x


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

> Nice to see my lastest "mod" (valance) being repeated throughout the day. The shop ran out of them!! So it became my NOT so latest mod, as with the thanks of paulb and some shade, I installed some 16mm spacers. (thanks huTTers!)


I think of it more that I installed the spacers whilst Tim watched, chatted and occaisionally picked up a wrench


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> I think of it more that I installed the spacers whilst Tim watched, chatted and occaisionally picked up a wrench


Well he was very tired after removing my old rear valance for me ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Lets just say that everyone helped everyone else


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> Lets just say that everyone helped everyone else


And that's the way it should be


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Actually, Rob - now I come to think about it - you'd disappeared when it came time to doing my spacers


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> Hi Marie,
> 
> Very nice to meet you and your amis from France, a big shame we couldnt get to spend more time getting to know you all. Franck suggested a closer meet for the Brits next time, perhaps near St Malo ??
> 
> Bonsoir x


Hi TTotal... so much people to know there that one day wasn't enough but was really happy to see you all ..... 
;D ;D ;D

and it would be lovely to meet you all in France for a meeting ....  hope it'll be soon


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

That would be great , thats a date then !" ;D


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Don't forget to take your Mates, John.  ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

That joke is very light...featherlight in fact.


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

A bit late I know - but thanks to all the guys & gals in the organising dept. Truly wonderful setting, people, weather etc.

What was the TTotal head count - did anyone count the cars at peak time? I was too busy sunbathing 8)

;D ;D ;D

Andy


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

As it was a question in the kids quiz : there were 107 TT's at around 1.00pm but more came in after I beleive.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

More Fantastic pictures from Frazer...
http://www.wak-tt.com/burghley2003/frazer/frazer.htm


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

They're great!

Wak, I was soooooooooooo busy at the TTOC clubhouse on the day, I didn't get a chance to take any photos. Any chance I could get the hi-res versions of the pics of my car (dscf00016 to dscf00020) being marked in the councours?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Wak - some more great photo's !

Any chance you can send me the hi-res pics of my car? (don't worry about the engine shots)

Many thanks if you can..

Damian


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Guys I'm sure he wont mind, but they are Frazers.....

Frazer,if your out there, could you IM me to confirm your'e ok for me to send them!

and chaps you may have to send me an address, these pics were BIG! or send me a resolution and I'll resize and see if they are emailable.  ;D


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

WAK fella, if you could resize them so they end up at about 700-800k in size - that would be just great.

Really appreciate it. 

Email: [email protected]

Now I owe you TWO!  ;D

Damian


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Wak/Frazer, I'll take the full res versions if that's ok.

Ta very muchly


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Having just recently returned home after Burghley and a mooch around England, I have to offer my thanks to all those who organised the event.

It was a superb day in a lovely setting and we thoroughly enjoyed ourselves...so many people to meet and not enough time.

Can't wait for the next one 

Jackie x & Dave


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Well I had a cracking day...
> 
> Just got back from sunny Ipswich to Cardiff in 4 hours (including 2 stops for extra water!)....
> 
> ...


What do you mean "YOUR MOD". I think you'll find i was a little quicker applying this particular mod (by at least 2 weeks  ;D) 8)

I think this may need settling by some drinking games?? ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I don't claim ownership of it as a mod, just to say it was my latest one at the time!!

Anyway, its not my latest one anymore...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Oh, and I think you'll find if I hadn't posted the link to where to buy them, you'd never have done it in the first place.....

Drinking games it is... bring on the Jenga!


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Damian/Snaxo,

You're degrading the forum with your signature pic. What's wrong with the TT one ???
;D
 

TT...There's no looking back


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

envy is a terrible thing Simon...  ;D

Damian


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Snaxo : Was you on the M25 heading for Lakeside at around 3pm on 26-7-03? ;D. If it was you in your car I spotted you as we were driving in that direction ;D 8).


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Oh, and I think you'll find if I hadn't posted the link to where to buy them, you'd never have done it in the first place.....
> 
> Drinking games it is... bring on the Jenga!


As Mr P would say "game on Ramon".

Guess i'll let you have the fact you did post the link for the mod in the first place  ;D


----------

